# kde: come installarlo? documentazione italiana sbagliata?

## leonixyz

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo di Gentoo.

Ho installato Gentoo pochi giorni fa per la prima volta, su un Sony VAIO PCG-971M, seguendo passo passo questa ottima e chiarissima guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml e compilando il kernel con "genkernel all", scegliendo un profilo desktop/kde e impostando USE di conseguenza.

Mi sono ritrovato come mi aspettavo senza GUI e con un sistema base. Allora ho installato X, xterm e twm, esattamente come mi è stato consigliato in questa discussione https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-937192.html.

Adesso volevo fare ancora un passo avanti, visto che ho già compilato tutto pensando di usare KDE con USE impostata per quello. Cerco su google e trovo inizialmente questa guida qua:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/kde-config.html

come c'è scritto provo ad installare manualmente i singoli pacchetti che mi interessano ed ottengo errori..

"emerge kdebase-startkde konsole":

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.6, required by dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6[virtuoso], required by kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.5[semantic-desktop], required by kde-base/kdnssd-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kcontrol-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.5, required by kdebase-startkde (argument)

=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

```

va beh, penso, allora torno sul sito ufficiale di gentoo e trovo quest'altra guida

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Bene.

Scelgo di installare tramite il portage che è gia presente, senza installarmi altre applicazioni.

Aggiorno USE con le flag aggiuntive che si richiede e poi riprovo diversamente: "emerge kdebase-meta". Niente, stesso errore.

Per curiosità vado sulla stessa guida in inglese: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml e scopro con orrore che una terza differente maniera di installare kde,... solo tramite overlay.

Vorrei capire dove sbaglio, e quale guida devo seguire!

Grazie per eventuali risposte

----------

## ago

Non per essere polemico, ma sei in grado di leggere quello che emerge ti risponde quando tu chiedi che un pacchetto venga emerso?

----------

## leonixyz

Sono in grado di leggerlo ma non di capirlo fino in fondo. Ad esempio nell'altro post linkato ottenevo un output simile con l'emerge di xorg, e con molta pazienza, un gentilissimo utente che quell'output sapeva anche capirlo, mi ha spiegato cosa significava e ha aggiunto che probabilmente mancava qualcosa che non erano alcune flag di use, come invece dall'output sembrerebbe. Per questo motivo, ma soprattutto perchè ho riscontrato nella documentazione delle discrepanze, ho deciso di aprire un post su questo forum, con la speranza di trovare persone gentili dotate della stessa pazienza. E lo dico senza intenti polemici.

Visto che probabilmente sai darmi una risposta valida e completa, puoi dirmi per favore come devo fare questo emerge? Vorrei farlo come si spiega nella prima guida non ufficiale, ovvero emergendo solo lo stretto indispensabile, kdebase-startkde, e altre applicazioni come konsole, kate, dolphin, kicker, per ora. È possibile? oppure devo emergere tramite overlay come si spiega nella guida ufficiale in inglese?

grazie, Giulio.

----------

## ago

Se su gentoo non capisci, non vai avanti. Provo ad aiutarti andando per gradi:

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed: 

#required by dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.6, required by dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6[virtuoso], required by kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.5[semantic-desktop], required by kde-base/kdnssd-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kcontrol-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.5, required by kdebase-startkde (argument) 

=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip 
```

Il primo rigo significa che, per procedere sono necessari i seguenti cambi di USE.

Salti tutta la parte centrale che non ti interessa e vai all'ultimo rigo che ti dice di abilitare la USE minizip per il pacchetto ZLIB.

Riassumendo, per andare avanti, alcuni pacchetti (c'è la lista) necessitano di zlib con il supporto minizip. Ti è più chiaro ora?

L'overlay non c'entra assolutamente nulla, vedila come una fonte secondaria dove puoi attingere.

----------

## leonixyz

Grazie ago, ora é chiaro...

...allora quando ottengo questi output, se aggiungo l'ultimo rigo (privato della versione del pacchetto)

"sys-libs/zlib minizip"

a /etc/portage/package.use

abilito la flag di compilazione sul singolo pacchetto e il gioco é fatto!?

Le righe in mezzo sono la lista di pacchetti per i quali é necessario fare questo cambiamento?

Ho fatto partire l'emerge, speriamo che domani mattina sia pronto!

----------

## ago

 *leonixyz wrote:*   

> Grazie ago, ora é chiaro...

 

E' sempre meglio capire che fare meccanicamente.

 *leonixyz wrote:*   

> Le righe in mezzo sono la lista di pacchetti per i quali é necessario fare questo cambiamento?

 

Si sono il/i pacchetti che richiedono quella combinazione.

----------

